# Southern Forest Dragon



## danw (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows how long Southern Forest Dragons live for and how big they get? as I can't find this information on the internet.
Thanks


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2005)

They get 12-13cm snout to vent and I'm guessing they'd live for approx 15 years or so.


----------



## danw (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.kingsnake.com/australia/fdcare.htm

Here's an online care sheet.


----------



## Parko (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep a cpl, absolutely great dragons to keep. That care sheet is a good one though it led me to the belief that they shouldn't require any heating, which may be wrong depending where you live. I was later told(thanx mags :wink: ) to keep them at around 25 deg, and since doing so they have been thriving. They are not large but have quite chunky heads, and are not extremely active, just like hanging off branches all day and pigging out on insects.


----------



## danw (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone so much for all your useful information.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a seven year old fremale, and the parents to this female are still alive approx 13 years old, we have bred these drgons for the last seven years and they are my fav's great animals.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2005)

Expecting any more hatchys any time soon Marc?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 19, 2005)

in about two weeks, hopefully


----------



## Magpie (Jan 19, 2005)

Good to know Marc. I have two that are 18 months and one at 4 years.
Kept properly they breed like rabbits.
My 4 year old has had 5 clutches so far (31 eggs) and is working on her 6th.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 19, 2005)

is that for this season?


----------



## Magpie (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 19, 2005)

thats alot mine is 3 clutches for 25 eggs, is yours NSW or Qld form?


----------



## danw (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know how to sex the hatchlings of the Southern Forest Dragon?


----------



## Parko (Jan 20, 2005)

Agamidae, do you have any hatchies coming from unrelated parents to the cpl i got from you?
danw, it seems to be very hard to reliably sex them til they are 6 months or so.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 20, 2005)

Qld form that one.
I sold some hatchies recently that would have been about 2 months old. When I got them out of the tub to hand them over, you could see clear as a bell male colouring on one and female colouring on the other.
Dan, you could do the hemipenal bulge method, but they really are a small hatchy.
Parko, hows yours looking? Got a pair?


----------



## Parko (Jan 20, 2005)

I think so mags, one has some nice green/yellow dots on the cheeks and sortta getting speckley on the rib cage area, sounds female yeah? The other confuses me cause it still has a bit of colour to it but nothing like the other so i'm thinking maybe male, but possibly a late blooming female... I might email you some pics soon mags and see what you think.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 20, 2005)

well, Magpie you have a better eye than me, and would not surgest they were either male or female until at least 8 months of age, same with any dragons......I have found that the juv will change coloration several times in a year......and it is my oppion that sexing spinipes at two months old is impossible....I have males that are as colourful as females, they do have hemipene bolges, however the female also show a large bolge. What would you say the juv on my avatar was male or female??? (I still have it)


----------



## insectovor (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm thinking a male......and yes it is possible to sex spinipes at birth (2 weeks after) but not with coloration. 

I have to agree with you marc no positive ID judging by coulouration at young age under 6 months


----------



## Parko (Jan 20, 2005)

insectovor said:


> I'm thinking a male......and yes it is possible to sex spinipes at birth (2 weeks after) but not with coloration.



So how is it done Insectovor? Pls share your knowledge with us as it is an interesting subject.


----------



## danw (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah share it please.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 21, 2005)

I want to see the papers on the that method you told me about insectdude......


----------



## Magpie (Jan 21, 2005)

I would have agreed with that until I saw these two at 2 months. Their colouring was identical to my adult male and female. I have no idea why transporting them caused them to colour up like that, but it did. Also, at 8 months my NSW pair were well and truly gravid. They had had their adult colours for at least 3 months at that point.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 21, 2005)

still disagree, as both males and female will change often depending on environment and moods, and is impossible to determin sex at that age with colouration.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2005)

They can reproduce at 8 months of age? I'm surprised there arent more around for sale.


----------



## insectovor (Jan 21, 2005)

Ahhh people wanting knowledge that is going to cost you money.....lol

I'll see if I can submit the paper written by Peter Harlow.


----------



## danw (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks heaps!!!!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jan 21, 2005)

I seriously doult they can reproduct at 8 months....


----------



## danw (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey insectovor are you going to post the paper on how to sex them as juveniles?


----------

